# can't hit fairway woods



## drawboy (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not a bad player, 13 hcp better than that TBH, I have a decent swing and can get myself around without too much trouble until I pick up a fairway wood that is! I cannot seem to hit them, I constantly top the ball, it feels like I drive the ball into the ground and it just pops up and goes nowhere. Now that is embarrassing. I don't have this trouble with long irons just FW woods. Any advise appreciated gang.


----------



## john0 (Jan 30, 2011)

Dont use them then


----------



## JustOne (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't help anyone who has *7 WOOD* in their forum sig


----------



## lee_leggett (Jan 30, 2011)

I use both the 3wood & 5wood, Sounds like to you have the ball to far forward in your stance and you may pop up early.

Try and hold your body and legs at the same hight, try not to pop up, set the ball back in your stance a little more, and make a comkited swing, and DONT try and help the ball up in the air.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 30, 2011)

This used to be me! all other parts of the game great but could not hit a wood for toffee off the deck.

I realised I was trying to sweep them, pusing my arms away on the backswing then trying to help them up on the way through.

I started turning more with the body and lettings the hands just come along for the ride, now if anything they go too high! That is just something that can be sorted with practice as I hit down on them too much like an iron as they are quite far back in my stance.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2011)

Any advise appreciated gang
		
Click to expand...

If you hadn't got rid of your pro, you could have asked him


----------



## bigslice (Jan 30, 2011)

Any advise appreciated gang
		
Click to expand...

If you hadn't got rid of your pro, you could have asked him
		
Click to expand...

quality bob, i knew werent far behind . drawboy can buy a book of tinternet 
bob give him one tip, first one is free then 15 pounds a tip


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2011)

I realised I was trying to sweep them, pusing my arms away on the backswing then trying to help them up on the way through.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was the idea, to sweep them away. Surely you don't want to hit down in the same way as an iron but given the length of shaft and the different head you need to make a shallower angle of attack into impact


----------



## goldenbare (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't help anyone who has *7 WOOD* in their forum sig 

Click to expand...

 I sometimes think I'm beyond help  
 and others do as well I think 
 but I love my 7 wood, goes about as fire as 5 iron, but sits down very softly 
 Until I brought the Cobra woods I couldn't hit one off the fairway either


----------



## drawboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Any advise appreciated gang
		
Click to expand...

If you hadn't got rid of your pro, you could have asked him
		
Click to expand...

read my post, I never suggested getting rid of any pro!nor would I ever, I was just relating a conversation that we had.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2011)

Any advise appreciated gang
		
Click to expand...

If you hadn't got rid of your pro, you could have asked him
		
Click to expand...

read my post, I never suggested getting rid of any pro!nor would I ever, I was just relating a conversation that we had.
		
Click to expand...

I know, I was joking


----------



## drawboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Any advise appreciated gang
		
Click to expand...

If you hadn't got rid of your pro, you could have asked him
		
Click to expand...

read my post, I never suggested getting rid of any pro!nor would I ever, I was just relating a conversation that we had.
		
Click to expand...

I know, I was joking 

Click to expand...

In that case how about a tip for my problem with fW's maestro


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2011)

Where do you position the ball with your fairway woods?


----------



## JustOne (Jan 31, 2011)

Topping the ball (if that is what you are definitely doing) is generally the club coming down over the top of the ball, either the ball is too far back or the upper body gets too far ahead. I'd recommend moving the ball forward an inch or two and see how you get on. Then get some video of your swing and post it (front and side view).


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 31, 2011)

I realised I was trying to sweep them, pusing my arms away on the backswing then trying to help them up on the way through.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was the idea, to sweep them away. Surely you don't want to hit down in the same way as an iron but given the length of shaft and the different head you need to make a shallower angle of attack into impact
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I use a sweeping technique and I generally don't have any trouble hitting my fairway woods cleanly. I have the ball fairly forward, almost the same as my driver, and try to keep the club low on the take away and make sure I maintain my height. I hate taking any kind of divot with a fairway wood. Need a good lie of course. If the lie isn't good I'll take an iron and lay up. We have 2 par 5s and 4 other holes around 450 yards so my fairway woods get used a lot.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 31, 2011)

I realised I was trying to sweep them, pusing my arms away on the backswing then trying to help them up on the way through.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was the idea, to sweep them away. Surely you don't want to hit down in the same way as an iron but given the length of shaft and the different head you need to make a shallower angle of attack into impact
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I use a sweeping technique and I generally don't have any trouble hitting my fairway woods cleanly. I have the ball fairly forward, almost the same as my driver, and try to keep the club low on the take away and make sure I maintain my height. I hate taking any kind of divot with a fairway wood. Need a good lie of course. If the lie isn't good I'll take an iron and lay up. We have 2 par 5s and 4 other holes around 450 yards so my fairway woods get used a lot.
		
Click to expand...

I feel the length of the shaft does most of the sweeping, it is hard to be steep with something so long, as does ball position. When people try very hard to sweep they do a poor motion of pushing the hands away therefore moving the whole swing backwards, all you can do is top or thin it!

I have not been able to work on my woods since I sorted this due to surgery but the first two range sessions and the first two rounds with it were fantastic. I also had my shafts changed to a little shorter and stiffer just to help me middle it more, it even gained me distance!

Still one more week without golf


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 4, 2011)

Same swing for any other club the only thing that changes is your ball position and the distance that you stand from the ball compared to the other clubs.

You might be either trying to hit it too hard or trying to help the ball get airborne with a heave of the body. 

Pretend that you have a 7I in your hand and swing smoothly.


----------

